# Mine



## GakiNoHime

_Hi everyone, 


May I please have the Japanese translation of: Mine 

I am planning to use it as an endearment.


Thank you. ^_^ 			_


----------



## Strutter

Hello.

I want more detailed context. Anyway, e.g., if you wanted to say "you are mine", I would suggest "誰にも渡したくない".

But ... I think there are so many possible translations for "mine", so you had better show context.


----------



## kuuzoku

How about these for endearment? 

彼女は俺のものだ。　（Said by a man)

彼は私のものよ。　（Said by a woman) 

Too haughty?


----------



## GakiNoHime

Thank you for all your replies.

It is going to be like those other endearments such as baby, dear, darling, love, honey. 

Also, I cannot understand those in Japanese characters.  I'm sorry.

Thank you so much.


----------



## Wishfull

If you are a woman, and your boyfriend's name is John,
"watashidakeno John e" might be one option.

私だけのジョンへ


----------



## GakiNoHime

Thank you.

Is there a shorter version of it?


----------



## Wishfull

Hi.
*
Hitorijime shitai John e.*
Oops! It becomes longer.

*Watashino John e.*
might be a little shorter.


----------



## Flaminius

GakiNoHime said:


> It is going to be like those other endearments such as baby, dear, darling, love, honey.


Can you replace the following _honey_ with _mine_ in English?
Take some honey in your tea, honey.

In other words, can you call someone _mine_?  I don't think so.



GakiNoHime said:


> Is there a shorter version of it?


At any rate, it's not possible in Japanese.  In fact, even the longer versions are very rare in actual Japanese.  They do exist in translated literature but it's hard to imagine that real Japanese lovers would call each other by translated endearment terms.


----------



## GakiNoHime

I see.

Thank you very much!


----------



## hilfmir

Flaminius said:


> Can you replace the following _honey_ with _mine_ in English?
> Take some honey in your tea, honey.
> 
> In other words, can you call someone _mine_?  I don't think so.
> 
> 
> At any rate, it's not possible in Japanese.  In fact, even the longer versions are very rare in actual Japanese.  They do exist in translated literature but it's hard to imagine that real Japanese lovers would call each other by translated endearment terms.




so in what forms would real Japanese lovers call each other?


----------



## Flaminius

hilfmir said:


> *S*o in what forms would real Japanese lovers call each other?


Typically they call each other by their given names combined with endearment suffixes (_-chan_, _-kun_ etc.).  These forms are rarely private codes (expressions used only by the couple, unbeknownst to others); as they are very easy to guess.


----------



## hilfmir

omg i just called a common friend by xx kun...
but my japanese friend also address me as xx chan and boys as xx kun, how does that go?


----------



## Flaminius

hilfmir said:


> *OMG, I* just called a common friend by xx kun...
> but my *J*apanese friend*s* also address me as xx chan and boys as xx kun*.* *H*ow does that go?


Please apply standard writing conventions such as capitalisation.

No harm is done, *hilfmir*.  It simply is that Japanese has no endearment appellations set apart from casual appellations.


----------



## hilfmir

Flaminius said:


> Please apply standard writing conventions such as capitalisation.
> 
> No harm is done, *hilfmir*.  It simply is that Japanese has no endearment appellations set apart from casual appellations.



Thanks a lot, Flaminius!
But (sorry for too many 'but's, I hate 'but', too.) a friend I know calls her boyfriend by changing his name a little bit into another lovely cartoon character's name. Is that a kind of code between lovers?

For example, assume her bf's name is 'Kuma'(bear)
she calls him 'Reraku' kun(short for 'Rerakuma', relax bear;a popular character)


----------



## almostfreebird

Sometimes fresh couples have a way of kissing or caressing, and murmuring funny nicknames like Rerakukun each other until maybe they break up.


----------



## hilfmir

Oh I got it. 
That is： it is unnatural using endearment appellations or pronouns like mine(watashi no) or honey or sweetheart between lovers in nomal life.
But still they share a private code by calling nicknames just like any other lovers do around the world.
So in a way we can see Reraku kun as 'my dear Winnie bear'
Right?


----------



## almostfreebird

""like mine(watashi no)""

You can use that like "watashi no Reraku kun" if you want to, but it sounds creepy to me.



""So in a way we can see Reraku kun as 'my dear Winnie bear'
Right? ""

That's right.


----------

